# Carrying tent poles



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Just wondering how folks manage this- looks like it's a toss up between tying them to the handlebars or sticking them in a pack, but I notice some tents packed size is running 20"+ long which seems like a PITA. Breaking poles would suck in any case.

Husby and I are throwing some kit together and are debating going plain bivy or bringing the little ol' backpacking tent along. I prefer the idea of going ultra light/simple, but in years gone by the bugs have actually driven us out here in the central WA Cascades. I discovered years ago that horse flies can bite right through spandex and draw blood. :bluefrown:


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

This was my first "homemade" BP trip. I took two small pieces of double sided velcro and attached the tent poles to the downtube of the bike....worked great :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Handle bar...between the inner bag which holds sleeping bag and spare clothes and the small outer bag which holds food mostly.

I didn't have any poles stuffed in there in picture above as I was using a bivy sack on that trip, but you can see where they'd go. It's nice to have them in front of you so you'll notice right away if they try and jump ship...


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I really like this solution : 
http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/j-paks-frame-bag-775402.html#post9112785


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

First I was putting them on the handlebars but it seemed somehow like a gamble. This is why, when I order my frame bag, I had custom loops made under the top tube for accommodating my tent poles. Now they're out of the way and secure if I'd crash. :thumbsup:


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

_...girl who go camping with boy must beware of evil-intent..._


----------



## annoying crack (Jan 15, 2010)

When I made my framebag, I made some loops at the top under the toptube to hold the tentpoles, works worderfully well. I have a small tent with poles that break down just small enough to fit. I assume that this would not work in a smaller frame though.
Before, I just put my poles in my backpack that I always wear anyway.
If you worry about bugs, I would take the tent if it's of reasonable weight, no doubt. I assume you could split the weight between the two of you anyway.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

> I really like this solution :
> http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/j-paks-frame-bag-775402.html#post9112785


Thanks Rabies.
I think this was a perfectly sound solution to the problem of storing the odd shaped poles.
I left the velcro slightly overlapping the top of the poles so as to hold them in place and the bottom uses a 'pocket' to capture the poles


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

emptybe_er said:


> _...girl who go camping with boy must beware of evil-intent..._


We'll have been together for 20 years late this summer so it's safe to say all motives are pretty well understood by now. 'Evil' is keeping me awake with stupid sasquatch stories, playing 'what's that noise outside the tent?' through o-dark-thirty, or filling the tent with methane.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

I carry my poles in a large B.O.B. dry bag.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I have one of these - don't need poles
Robens Stratos - YouTube
You can either carry a trekking pole or as I usually do find a stick


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

SimpleJon said:


> I have one of these - don't need poles
> Robens Stratos - YouTube
> You can either carry a trekking pole or as I usually do find a stick


And there's another question: if you're a biker and not a walker, there should be a packable substitute... but how long?

Seems like someone is missing a marketing opportunity here. Although the Big Agnes seedhouse does break down to 16"....


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

verslowrdr said:


> And there's another question: if you're a biker and not a walker, there should be a packable substitute... but how long?


Our local gear shop sells 5' and 8' adjustable single poles for tarps or whatever. I believe they are made by MSR.

Ah yep, there ya go: 
MSR® Adjustable Pole - 5 ft. (1.5 m): Collapsible Aluminum Shelter Pole

I have looked at one of these for my Siltarp but am going to try some different ways to rig it first.


----------

